# opinions on beddings ?



## xMR.GOMEZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay. So, I am trying to decide on which bedding to get. My choices are between Carefresh and Yesterday's News. Which do you think is better and why? Also, is there another bedding out there that is better than both of my choices?


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

I love YN. It's great at odor control, and there's no dust. Also, it's so much cheaper than Carefresh.


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for your opinion BlueSkyy. Where could I purchase Yesterdays News?


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

I definitely recommend AGAINST CareFresh. When I was using that, I was cleaning the cage (which only houses two females) every other day. The carefresh didn't seem to absorb any odor whatsoever; the cage smelled so bad I was literally gagging while cleaning it. I currently use Aspen wood shavings, so I can't add anything about YN.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm completely against Carefresh because it caused myco in Amorette and set off Flavie's resp. problem too =/ It's no better than sawdust I'm afraid.

Personally, I prefer using newspaper, covered in shredded tissue and shredded newspaper, paper cotton and cardboard squares. It absorbs well and they like to build nests in it, not to mention it's very cheap.

However I've never used YN so I can't really comment.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I use Carefresh Ultra (the white one) and I love it. It absorbs everrrrything. I change it about once a week, sometimes more if necessary. I don't have dust problems with the ultra, but with the regular I did.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

I use a ground coconut husk bedding. It is not readily available in most stores, I buy it privately from the producer in my area. I have tried Carefresh and Yesterday News, as well as imitations, aspen, and all kinds of other beddings. Some work better than others, but after trying this stuff, I will never go back if I don't have to! It absorbs moisture like no one's business, and absorbs odor like you wouldn't believe. With regular cage cleanings, no one will ever know you have rats in your home!


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

8O Must... Have... Coconut bedding


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I've only used Aspen and Yesterdays News. Yesterdays News is the better of the two I think. I usually will put an old T-shirt on top just to make it softer, but theres no smelly odor.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

i just use fleece, and wash it when it smells.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I use flannel in one cage, another cage (the boys won't potty train in that one) I use sunseeds fresh world bedding and I also use that for the litter in the big cage. I LOVE this suff!! Absorbs more than YN, not dusty and keeps the smell down.


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for all of the opinions.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Hallie-Mae said:


> 8O Must... Have... Coconut bedding


It is GREAT stuff!!! Not on my website now, but I do sell it - though I noticed your profile says you are in UK, so shipping might be killer.


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

Is there any noticeable disadvantage to using newspaper? (I am very cheap.) It's what I have always used and I change it out when it starts getting wettish.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

SteakBreakfast said:


> Is there any noticeable disadvantage to using newspaper? (I am very cheap.) It's what I have always used and I change it out when it starts getting wettish.


The ink might rub off on their feet, tails, and bellies and make them dirty. And I don't know if the ink would be toxic if the ratties ate some of the paper...It would be quite cheap though.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I've never had any problem with ink rubbing off on my rats, and I've always used newspaper. My rats, like most rats, nest in the newspaper and urinate all over it. So even when it's wet, the ink doesn't come off.
You can also call up the newspaper company and ask if the ink would be toxic  I've done it for most newspapers in my area and none of them, so far, are toxic.


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Almost all newspapers use soy-based ink now but it's always best to double check. There's a free paper in my area that uses it so I always have free bedding on hand when I run out of aspen and can't make it to the store right away. I just don't like it for everyday use, because they carry it ALL OVER the cage.


----------

